# Golden Pines Rv Resort & Campground2



## OURv (Jan 14, 2018)

Friends,

Not long ago we spent a delightful weekend camping in California’s

Great Sierra Nevada mountains.

We stayed at a very nice Rv park deep in the forest.

We made this video to share :








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing but look like some pretty tight places but may just been video.  As I was watching was wondering  wow are the towing LOL


----------

